# Loneliness for no reason.



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Help take my mind off things. You can send links or anything really.

It's the first time I've felt this 'lonely', for months and months and months and maybe years. There are people at home right now, but I still feel.. weird. 

Just give me things to occupy my mind with. I am on vacation so unfortunately I am stuck with no responsibilities, nothing to accomplish right now. I've tried reading, I can't focus for more than half an hour.

And no, I don't have anything to share; because nothing's wrong with me except this weird shit.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

http://personalitycafe.com/game-forum/516242-puzzles-problems-challenges.html
http://personalitycafe.com/game-forum/531722-mathematics-game.html

You could also go watch a series. I'm not sure what you're interested in, but you should be able to find some list online of series (or movies) that are fun to watch.

You could spend time on the PerC chatbox. Or just PMing with PerC users. 

You could also invite real life friends or go to new places to meet new people.

It's hard giving advice on what to do without knowing any of your interests though.


----------



## Obligatoryusername91 (Apr 5, 2015)

@Miharu You could watch a new series online, get involved in the lives of characters and such.


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

@Miharu 

First of all, you can feel free to talk to me anytime and there's plenty of other people on the forum who are willing to do the same. 
I would suggest some sort of physical activity, particularly one that's outdoors. It will boost your mood and help take your mind off things. You may also want to try some new cooking recipes or something where you're making things. I always prefer hands-on activities. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## midoriharinezume (Mar 27, 2014)

Anime. Nodame Contabile, Attack on Titan, Itazura na Kiss, Death Parade, Death Note, ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

lucyandhercat said:


> Anime. Nodame Contabile, Attack on Titan, Itazura na Kiss, Death Parade, Death Note, ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



This.. and watch monster... perhaps only monster, but you will become addicted, and not leave your room for a few days.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

Miharu said:


> Help take my mind off things. You can send links or anything really.
> 
> It's the first time I've felt this 'lonely', for months and months and months and maybe years. There are people at home right now, but I still feel.. weird.
> 
> ...


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VaRO5-V1uK0

Please watch!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VaRO5-V1uK0
> 
> Please watch!


Hey, thanks. I really liked it.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

That's just your heart missing out on God.

If you fill your life up with activities, it drowns out the feeling, but then if you have time to yourself you'll realize it is there.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

Razare said:


> That's just your heart missing out on God.
> 
> If you fill your life up with activities, it drowns out the feeling, but then if you have time to yourself you'll realize it is there.


She's already lonely, bruh. The last thing she needs is schitzofrenic psychosis, spread my cult-member, brainwashing, hypocritical, morally perverted ***** who prey on the weak, vulnerable, and lonely human souls with there **** ****. 

Murder in the Bible

B****


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

Razare said:


> That's just your heart missing out on God.
> 
> If you fill your life up with activities, it drowns out the feeling, but then if you have time to yourself you'll realize it is there.


Religion's a penis. Quit whipping it out around strangers and waving it around. And quit trying to shove it down children's throats. 
She's 16 dude


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Help take my mind off things. You can send links or anything really.
> 
> It's the first time I've felt this 'lonely', for months and months and months and maybe years. There are people at home right now, but I still feel.. weird.
> 
> ...


when i get lonely i go to the petting zoo
that always cheers me up


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Sigh religion-war got into this damn thread.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> when i get lonely i go to the petting zoo
> that always cheers me up


Thanks.. I read in another thread that it's your birthday.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

Miharu said:


> Sigh religion-war got into this damn thread.


... Sorry bout that


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> ... Sorry bout that


That's alright.. I'm just curious and asking this in the most non-grammar Nazi way possible - is the spelling of Anonymous on your username purposely wrong?


----------



## dunemobbin (Apr 30, 2015)

I feel like this from time to time, and I usually pop in my earbuds and just walk until I can't walk anymore. Sometimes it's 30 minutes, a few times it was 5 hours...


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Thanks.. I read in another thread that it's your birthday.


yes it are, thank you
i'm going to celebrate by sneaking into the petting zoo
got me some viagara and a bottle of jack to get things started


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

Miharu said:


> That's alright.. I'm just curious and asking this in the most non-grammar Nazi way possible - is the spelling of Anonymous on your username purposely wrong?


No the S didn't register.. That's A good way to change the subject. You're sneaky 

Non-grammar nazi sounds like a nazi who's against grammar and who likes to put grammars in ovens. Omg that was terrible I'm a bad person! Lol
Non-(grammar nazi) would have been more clear  or even 'non grammar-nazi'


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Only two days ago I had gone to the Leonardo Da Vinci's exhibition. It was the last weekend and the museum had decided to give free passes for everyone.. Then I bought myself an ice-cream and watched the sunset by the bay. It cheered me up somehow.


----------

